# SEGURIDAD en el trabajo



## fernandob (Mar 7, 2011)

*PROTECCION DE LOS OJOS* 

bueno, primero un prefacio:
esto viene de "anecdotas de profesion" y me parece muy importante poner una lista clara y facil de seguir.
si los moderadores le ven u nlugar mejor pasenlo .
por eso cada uno que escriba pone asi como puse yo el titulo corto y bien marcado, asi si el dia de mañana hay muchas hojas al respecto uno puede buscar rapidamente lo que le interese.
si siguen con el tema de los ojos inicien con el mismo titulo y en el mismo color, no hace falta poner continuacion .
si hacen comentarios o charlas amenas (chistes y eso ) NO pongan titulo .

yo comence a usar anteojos por necesidad, pero me di cuenta de lo importantes que son.
como un colega ya puso por ejemplo:
*EN ELECTRICIDAD:*
un cortocircuito puede proyectar hacia los ojos particulas de metal, las cuales seran detenidas por los anteojos.

*EN ELECTRONICA:*
trabajamso con cosas pequeñas, cuantas veces tenemos los ojos bien abiertos y bien cerca de lo que estamos usando.
hoy dia hay anteojos chinos , que no son recomendados por los oculistas pero si se usan con cuidado y lo justo no son un problema.
y no es necesario que sean DE AUMENTO .

*OTROS CASOS :*
No se si les ha pasado pero a veces uno usa adhesivos peligrosos, como ser "la gotita" esta y mas la liquida y mas si uno la calienta emite particulas, como si explotase o saltasen particulas, y si uno esta pegando algo muypequeño suele acercar la cara para ver mejor...........terrible error.

*LOS ANTEOJOS:*
yo puedo darles mi experiencia que quizas no sea la mejor, por eso pongan lo que ustedes sepan.
yo averigue en la web , leyendo articulso acerca de los anteojos chinos , estos que se venden en la calle y son sin receta y con distintos aumentos.
si bien en el caso de los de sol si daban motivos reales ya que no poseen el o los filtros adecuados y generan efectos nocivos.
en el caso de lso transparentes, los que tienen graduaciones no habia mas que excusas y un ejojo por parte de los que fabrican (mas caros) , un motivo si era que mucha gente al comprar este tipo de anteojos NO VAN AL OCULISTA y asi pueden no detectar enfermedades.
tambien que en muchos casos los 2 ojos no requieren la misma graduacion.
Por eso un par de anteojos sin aumento , o sea un vidrio transparente que solo cumpla la funcion de proteger es muy bueno.

podrian decir que existen anteojos para el trabajo , si , yo compre algunos que eran grandes y de mala calidad , los buenso buenso eran carisimos.
por eso opte por estos.

tengo tambien anteojos recetados por el oculista y mandados a hacer como corresponde, esos los uso continuo, pero si tengo que hacer algo con un minimo riesgo me pongo los otros, son mas de batalla , se rayan pronto y cada 2 meses los cambio.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2011)

*Lo que respiramos al soldar.* 

esto creo que es encillo pero muchos no lo usan por vagancia:
simplemente un extractor de PC o 2 .
un ventilador que extriaga el aire .
el control de velocidad es muy importante para evitar ruido molesto y para lograr que el humo de la resina no lo respiremso pero no sea demasiado aire el que chupe el ventilador y sea molesto ademas de enfriar al soldador, el cual muchas veces trabaja a temperatura "justa".

No da para explicar mucho de mi parte cada quien lo hace como quiere , lo que si se es que el humo de la resina SI HACE MAL.
y si encima se esta horas soldando .......



*electrocutarse al trabajar.* 

Un tablero es fundamental, muchas veces uno esta comodo en su silla rodeado de cables y DESCUIDOS, en casa uno suele andar DESCALZO..
un disyuntor es muy importante *y si es de 10 mA solo para nuestra mesa de trabajo*   mucho mejor, por que se supone que nosotros no tenemso mas que un cableado reducido, una fuga no deberia ser algo comun , salvo que toquemso dode no debemos.

unos cocodrilso de la serie que quedaron ahi , sobre la mesa o colgando y olvidamso desconectar pueden causar un susto .


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 9, 2011)

El Interruptor diferencial me interesa. Siempre ando con el pendiente de ese pequeño artefacto... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Residual-current_device
Muy buena protección, sin duda alguna.

Ahora... Yo me pregunto ¿Son siempre así de caros? !!!!  
http://mexico.newark.com/merlin-gerin/19661/circuit-breaker-rcbo-240v-6a/dp/59M4738
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/78981.pdf

Pues, si es así, bien vale la pena.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 9, 2011)

y comparados con una llave termomagnetica si, son mas caros, pero el asunto es para que sirven.

igual, si en toda tu casa no tienes aunque sea compra uno solo de 30mA de sensibilidad (el comun ) y lo pones en el tablero de tu casa , asi proteges todo .
no solo la mesa de trabajo .

*HERRAMIENTAS DE TRABAJO ¿ quien manda?* 
*uso de amoladora , sierras electricas y demas* 

Yo suelo usar caladoras , amoladoras de mano , ademas de el taladro y otros.
pues bien , si de primera parece facil tiene sus buenos PELIGROS.

1 : herramientas de corte tipo caladora o amoladora , principalmente por mi experiencia la amoladora, alguna vez me prestaron una de mano grande, profesional o algo asi :

apenas la encendi temblaba todo , dije : 
si esto se me escapa de las manos y me cae encima me hace moco .
y es que es muy importante uno poder controlar lo mas posible a estas herramientas, tener seguridad en el agarre y saber que si se traba o pasa algo uno podra dominarla y no ocurrira un accidente.
me compre una de las chicas de menos potencia, las mas comunes pero de marca.
y trabajo mas tranquilo .
uno tiene que mandar, no la maquina y mas si es de mano .
*ANTEOJOS siempre *, mas de una vez pienso que se me puede romper el disco y a esa velocudad salen pedazos disparados para cualquier parte . 
y casi me olvido, hoy son baratos y son muy neesarios : *GUANTES .* 

*luego el taladro *,herramienta mas que comun creo que principalmente unode los sustos que lleve por descuidado fue cuando tuve que hacer agujeros "en el aire" o sea sin estar bien apoyado sobre una mesa.
lo que me ocurrio fue que la mecha se me patino y se me vino a la ropa.........un susto de aquellos por que justo sin querer pulse el botoncito que traba al pulsador.
loq ue ocurre es que la mecha se enrosca en la ropa y ademas de romperte la ropa te puede hacer bastante daño en la piel , si no paras rapido el taladro se enrosca y te hace bastante daño.
asi que ,siempre lo mejor es buscar uan maderita y no apuntar con el taladro hacia uno .

luego a estas cosas les escapo por razones obvias ya mencionadas, y ojo que incluso hay discos de estos para el taladro:

para terminar:
*EL SENTIDO COMUN .*
uno cuando va a hacer algo se tiene que preguntar:
 **   estoy bien parado ?
 **   estoy seguro aca??
 **   si se me escapa o patina de las manos la maquina ¿ que me puede hacer?? asi como estoy trabajando . 
 **   es seguro donde la dejo ?? no hay chicos? agua, animales, etc????
la deje enchufada ??? 
 ** si se traba por que mordio algo duro o algo que no esperaba , que pasa??


----------



## angel36 (Mar 10, 2011)

NO HAY TRABAJO QUE VALGA LA PENA HACERLO DE MANERA INSEGURA.......¡NINGUNO!.

El mejor EPP que existe es uno mismo........

hacer siempre el famoso "pare y piense".....
Identificar PELIGRO Y  CONTROLAR LOS RIESGOS RIESGOS.....







me gusto mucho la iniciativa ojale podamos inculcar a todos la idea que se puede trabajar de manera 

segura........


LOS SUPER HÉROES NO EXISTEN!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2011)

si, ojala que pongan otro ssus ideas:

yo aca pongo un cartel que saqu de fotos de un moderador bastante gruñn y de pocos amigos y modifique para hacer mas versatil:


----------



## flacojuan (Mar 19, 2011)

siempre es importante recordar estas cuestiones de las seguridad... nunca estan demas en cualquier ambiente de trabajo o en el hogar.....

ahora mi pregunta sera, bueno quien sera ese moderador algo gruñon..... no c por lo menos alguna pista.... disculpen mi salida del tema


----------



## seaarg (Mar 22, 2011)

Para tener cuidado: Con un dremmel y mecha de 0.75 estaba haciendo huecos de pads en una placa, cuando se torcio un poco la mecha y se partio. Me pego justo en medio de los ojos. Un par de cm mas aca o mas alla y perdia un ojo.

Otra: Usando la malla de dessoldar, al tirar un poco hacia arriba salto de golpe y el estaño derretido vuela un poquito. A la cara derecho, menos mal que  no paso nada.

Por otro lado, mosfets, capacitores o transistores que han volado han pasado muy cerquita y a alta velocidad de la zona de los ojos.

Conclusion: El uso de anteojos de seguridad es incomodo pero bastante necesario.


----------



## angel36 (Mar 22, 2011)

indispensable diria yo ademas hay modelos muy anatómicos y no muy caros


----------



## alejandro electronica (Mar 22, 2011)

Buenas.
La verdad que la parte de electrocucion y la de herramientas de trabajo me hacen acordar muchas anecdotas. Una de las peores como las, que si no me equivoco las mencionaron arriba, es cuando se te deshace (esta mal escrito?), el disco de la amoladora. 
A mi me paso que desarmando, mas bien cortando, un trafo grandisimo, que estaba todo soldado y las laminas no podian separarse, para despues vender el cobre o bobinado, que por aca anda como $25 el kilo, el disco de carton (si carton) para cortar hierro se me deshizo en mil pedazos que salieron volando por todo mi taller. Por suerte de dios llevaba anteojos y guantes. Ahora me da mas confianza un disco para cortar madera o marmol que al menos son de hierro o aluminio y no de carton. Igual esto no se puede hacer cada disco esta especialmente hecho para un material.
Otra herramienta que creo que es peligrosa (si no se esta usando guantes, en el momento de su ejecucion), es la pistola de calor. Que aunque lleves guantes puestos quema de la re mil p***a ma***, y estos se tienen que ir cambiando cada mes sino del calor la tela se va deshaciendo.

Saludos. Me quede con ganas de contar mas anecdotas pero no puedo.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2011)

*PROTECCION DE LOS OJOS* 




seaarg dijo:


> Para tener cuidado: Con un dremmel y mecha de 0.75 estaba haciendo huecos de pads en una placa, cuando se torcio un poco la mecha y se partio. Me pego justo en medio de los ojos. Un par de cm mas aca o mas alla y perdia un ojo.
> 
> Otra: Usando la malla de dessoldar, al tirar un poco hacia arriba salto de golpe y el estaño derretido vuela un poquito. A la cara derecho, menos mal que no paso nada.
> 
> ...


 
me habia olvidado que si, las mechas finas uno a veces empuja de mas y se parten y vuelan, bueno, lo demas copio de lo tuyo asi queda ordenado con el titulo.
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2011)

*protector auditivo*,en mi trabajo es impresionante el ruido que hay en el taller,cuando estoy con los porteros,todo bien,pero echaron a uno y me mandaron abajo a trabajar¡¡¡¡ con balancines,plegadoras,amoladoras,inyectoras y lo peor es la radio con cumbia de los muchachos,me pongo doble protector,y sigo escuchando esa musica de miercoles,








me pongo primero el del cordon y luego el otro y mi cabeza suena chiquin chiquin chiquin de la musica que no me gusta ,mas el anteojo parezco meteoro ,si me ben los niños me dicen''señor no me lleve a su planeta ''
mas el anteojo que me aprieta la oreja con el protector me estoy volviendo loco ,si mas todabia



seaarg dijo:


> Por otro lado, mosfets, capacitores o transistores que han volado han pasado muy cerquita y a alta velocidad de la zona de los ojos.
> 
> Conclusion: El uso de anteojos de seguridad es incomodo pero bastante necesario.


 siempre te pegan en las cejas ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2011)

che .nunca use cosas para lso oidos.....ni MP3 escucho .

pero se en buenos , en casa a veces me vendria bien poder no escuchar a nadie


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2011)

yo tampoco uso mp3 ni nada,me gusta el ruido del campo,no veo muy bien,pero escucho exlente,y no quiero arruinar eso,por eso lo exagerado de las medidas que tomo como protección  en el trabajo,(ademas de la música pedorra que ponen en el taller)
por las noches en invierno cuando a las 2 de la mañana recorro las parideras (de los conejitos)ese silenciooo que placer
solo es la luna el campo y  yo ,detecto el menor ruido de los animales,perros gatos comadrejas,no pueden esconderse de mi,,,,
pd:
       mucha gente pone la tv y la radio para no pensar o no escucharce,quien sabe,ami me guta el silencio,cuando menos ruido mejor,en casa nadie grita ni levanta la vos,solo silencio es lo único que exijo ,todos callados,
a mis hijas les digo ,,,calladita es mas bonita ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------

